# Cruze LS 2017 - steering wheel upgrade?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

glizzy glider said:


> Hey guys,
> I’ve owned a cruze ls 2017 for about a year and a half now and I was starting to wonder about modding/upgrading stuff.
> 
> My car currently has no steering wheel media controls, would I be able to get an OEM steering wheel and plug and play? Or does the wiring harness need to be replaced?
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

You can add the wheel, but you will need to do additional wiring and mods to make anything work.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

